# jobs in Hydrology?



## The_Elliotts (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi, would anyone know where in Canada I'd be best placed to get a job in Hydrology? More specifically hydrometry? My hubby works in IT so he'd probably get a job anywhere, however my field is a little more specialised! Most people in the UK have no idea what that even means but Canadians are more in tune with the environment and seem to be better at looking after it. Thankfully for me there are plenty of rivers and flooding problems to be addressed. I'd ideally like to work for Environment Canada or the ministry for Env. of whichever province we end up in but I'm not sure how thin on the ground those jobs are. I'm also slightly concerned that I may find it quite difficult as I'm not used to the harsh winters. I'm probably more aware of the weather than most joe bloggs and believe me it can get damn cold in Scotland when your wading across rivers in the middle of winter so I am a little worried about that aspect.

I wouldn't be opposed to retraining or moving into other aspects of hydrology/environmental management. I'm not interested in river modelling so that's out but otherwise I'm open to suggestions


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

The_Elliotts said:


> Hi, would anyone know where in Canada I'd be best placed to get a job in Hydrology? More specifically hydrometry? My hubby works in IT so he'd probably get a job anywhere, however my field is a little more specialised! Most people in the UK have no idea what that even means but Canadians are more in tune with the environment and seem to be better at looking after it. Thankfully for me there are plenty of rivers and flooding problems to be addressed. I'd ideally like to work for Environment Canada or the ministry for Env. of whichever province we end up in but I'm not sure how thin on the ground those jobs are. I'm also slightly concerned that I may find it quite difficult as I'm not used to the harsh winters. I'm probably more aware of the weather than most joe bloggs and believe me it can get damn cold in Scotland when your wading across rivers in the middle of winter so I am a little worried about that aspect.
> 
> I wouldn't be opposed to retraining or moving into other aspects of hydrology/environmental management. I'm not interested in river modelling so that's out but otherwise I'm open to suggestions


"

Your hopes and asperations seem a little high considering you do not sound as if you have even investigated an option to immigrate . You will not have to suffer the cold wading across any rivers in most of Canada during the winter , most of them you will need to aquire ice-skating skills because they are frozen over , many 'Joe Bloggs' are aware of that . Should you think it gets damn cold in Scotland , "You ain't seen nothing yet " , it also gets very hot in summer in some places .

It is good that "You are not apposed to retraining "as multiple occupations require that , even school teachers and mechanics .





Working for the government will require skills in french because of Canada's dual language situation , there is also a little employment bias for a number of positions .


----------



## The_Elliotts (Jul 19, 2010)

We've actually done a fair bit of research into lots of aspects of the move and plan to visit next summer to get a better idea of where we think we'd like to live.

I don't see why it would be a high aspiration to try to continue in the field that I currently work. My qualifications are fairly universal, it's a science that is practiced the same way all over, the only difference would be the scale as Canada is so vast next to Scotland. Legislation surrounding water and flooding seems to be more rigerous but I see that as a good thing. Now that we have a daughter to consider we wouldn't move unless at least one of us had a job to go to. Our first priority is to make sure it would be right for us but the second most important box to tick off the list is employment. In theory yes we tick the boxes for skilled migration, in practice we need to know that we will be able to work and provide for our family.

I've been making enquiries with large companies but am not particularly fond of the idea of working for a consultant, I have so far chosen to work for environmental agencies and local authority, given the choice I would always chose to work for a government agency.

We both have very basic minimal French from school and holidays but are looking into evening classes to improve on this. Given we have at least two years before we can make the move, we would like to do as much as possible to make the transition easier.


----------

